# Believe The Hype!



## CampD

Nice review, I have to order one .


----------



## swirt

Nice review. I have the same wood slicer blade and similar results. Nice to have you compare it side by side with the TImberwolf as I have often wondered which was better. Now I know.


----------



## ken_c

Thanks - I will make it my next one based on this review….


----------



## TheDane

I have had exactly the same experience with the Highland Wood Slicers. They are top drawer.


----------



## Eric_S

I had one as well and absolutely loved it for everything. Cuts like butter I was able to resaw 8" cherry boards with ease and do crosscuts. The saw blade has since dulled and needed to be replaced. Due to time constraints(couldn't wait to order it), I went to Woodcraft and picked up a low tension timberwolf blade for resawing some veneers. It definitely didn't seem to cut as well as the woodslicer but was still very good. I plan on purchasing another woodslicer shortly. These blades are awesome!


----------



## boboswin

i love em!


----------



## PurpLev

yup. it IS that good.

I only swap it when I need to do small radius cuts. otherwise it's my all-purpose blade.


----------



## brunob

Ditto to all.


----------



## cwdance1

Thanks for that review as I was going to order the timber blades.


----------



## skywalker01

Ditto. Own the same, very nice.


----------



## Gerry1

I have the same saw and blade, and have great results as well!


----------



## JohnGray

I have the Wood Slicer bandsaw blade, 1/2" 3-4 tpi, and I'll probably never use another makers blade. It does a wonderful job resawing. *Thanks for the post/review!!!!!*


----------



## TheGravedigger

Looks like most of us are in agreement. I'll take the Wood Slicer over the Timberwolf as well.


----------



## Doer

I have a 1/2" Wood Slicer on my Powermatic 81 20" saw and it cuts Hard Rock Maple better than most blades cut white pine.


----------



## Tdazzo

Thanks for the review. I've been looking for a good resaw blade but I don't have a lot of bandsaw experience (let alone re-sawing) so I wasn't sure if I should have been happy with the blade I chose. Sounds pretty clear to me now.


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks for the review. I am probably going to stop by Highland and pick one of these up this weekend.


----------



## jayseedub

I bought a couple Wood Slicers a few months ago, and am really just STUNNED at how good they are. I don't give out praise easily, but these blades are so far and away better than anything else I've ever used, I'm frankly surprised at the amount of difference. Smooth finish, quick cuts, no chip-out, quiet.

You know how a brand new bandsaw blade cuts the first two or three times you use it? That's what I'm still experiencing months into this one blade (I'm just a hobbyist and use it rarely, but it's so much better than any other blade I can't imagine buying anything else).


----------



## ganchik

The problem is the lack of tooth separation (divorce ) on the blades. I made a small device for setting the teeth on the canvas. And the case (work) moved forward.
But the speed of the canvas is of great importance. The speed must be at least 25 - 30 meters per second


----------



## SATXmarine1

I tried a Timberwolf 1/2 in resale blade, I thought it did ok… then I bought the highland blade and it was incredibly different, effortless resaw, with little sanding required.
I would give it a solid 5 out of 5 plus.


----------

